# Making my printer wireless....



## amey_kubal (Dec 24, 2010)

Can u plz tell me how can i make my Epson Stylus TX121 printer wireless ??
I m looking for options below $ 10...i dont want any heavy duty stuff...the maximum the laptop will go away from the printer is 20 feet....i m using an ACER aspire connected wirelessly to the router thru the modem....can i use a Female USB A to RJ45 adaptor ? the RJ45 will go in the router, the male end of the usb cable of the printer will connect to the female USB....and the other end of the usb cable plugs into the printer..

Printer*--->* male end of the usb cable*--->* female side of the adaptor*---> *RJ45 on the other side of the adaptor into the modem..

have a link...
http://cgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360291554879&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

can this adaptor work out ? thnx


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

If your printer is connected to a PC, you can wirelessly print off your laptop by basically turning the PC into a print server. Does that match your situation?


----------



## amey_kubal (Dec 24, 2010)

i dont have a desktop....so i am using the laptop with the epson printer...can i make the printer wireless without the print server just by using the above mentioned adaptor ?


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry for the very late reply, I didn't see you had responded.

If your printer has a USB port, and your modem has wireless capabilities, I'm fairly certain you don't need a USB to RJ45 adapter. I think all you need is a USB wireless adapter. They'll go a little over the $10 range depending on which one you buy.

You'll need to know which 802.11 standard (802.11a/b/g/n) you're using for wireless.

I_ think _all you would need to do is plug the USB adapter into the port, instead of using a cable. That way it converts your printer to a wireless printer. You would then proceed to add the printer as you normally would any other.


----------



## amey_kubal (Dec 24, 2010)

the printer i m using is a Epson TX121 wich has no usb port on it and no netw port....but my modem is wireless..thn hw cn go about it


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

For what you're trying to do, I believe your printer needs an Ethernet port. You would connect the printer to the router through Ethernet in that situation. You wouldn't need USB in that scenario, as the router is already wireless.

But if your printer has no network port on it, then I don't believe you can do this.

I don't quite understand when you say your printer has no USB port. I was under the impression you were trying to connect USB to your printer, which is why you were considering the USB - to RJ45 adapter.


----------



## Iceman2 (Dec 27, 2010)

The easiest way to make your printer wireless is to purchase a print server like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...145&cm_re=Print_server-_-33-164-145-_-Product and connect to your router with an Ethernet cable


----------



## amey_kubal (Dec 24, 2010)

i mean my printer has the Type B female right angle jack where u cn connect one end of the data cable. the other end of tthe data cable (male), i cn connect it to the female end of the FEMALE USB A to RJ45 adaptor. the other end the RJ45 cn go directly into one of the lan ports of the router...


----------



## amey_kubal (Dec 24, 2010)

printer(type B female right angle jack)------->data cable------->female side of the Female USB A to RJ45 adaptor-------->Router. cn this setup work ?

thnx epshatto....u have been such a frnd...happy new yr to u n iceman


----------

